
Quake speedrun record broken after 17 years - weare138
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43d8fICz6gM
======
sharx
I didn't expect to watch the whole thing but wow was that entertaining.

~~~
codezero
Ditto. I was skeptical and it took a while to pick up but was worth the wait.

~~~
bscphil
If you're into more of this kind of thing, check out SummoningSalt (on
Youtube). Very entertaining history of speedrunning videos, with solid
production value and the creator has good connections with the community.

------
FullyFunctional
A relentless optimization process executed over decades is always fascinating!
Of course my 7-yrs quipped "Is that Fortnite?" to which followed a mini
lecture in the history of FPSes.

